# Fitness Center Goes Green With Leds



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Local Fitness Center goes green using affordable Led retrofit kits reducing there energy by 50% and increasing light levels ROI in 22 months. 

P.Runion
Runion Energy Solutions


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Runion Energy said:


> Local Fitness Center goes green using affordable Led retrofit kits reducing there energy by 50% and increasing light levels ROI in 22 months.
> 
> P.Runion
> Runion Energy Solutions


what was the cost per fixture?


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Kits were $99 each , installed by owner.


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

More Pictures before and after was using (4) tube T-12 bulbs now led 5000K 53 watts 4800 lumens.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

was the retro kit $99 installed or $99 in material?
How do you figure ROI is 22 months?
Who makes those LED ?


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Total for kit was $99


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

so what was the total cost? labor and materials per fixture


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*HS*

Was that a hard or soft ROI ?? 

Let's see your numbers?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

What brand LED?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The LED's are sweet. I actually get excited when I install them. The brilliant white light is terrific.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like he is advertising for his company's product 

http://www.runionenergy.com/products.php


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ehh... Saying that the owner is installing them is just ridiculous.

I prefer LED's made by Cree. Those use Nichia and Samsung. Ill have to look into their LED's.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

This thread sounds like spam hmm


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would say the ROI is backwards since he will have to hire a real electrician to fix what he is going to install 'on his own'.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> This thread sounds like spam hmm


Sure does.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cant blame the guy for trying...its pretty normal on FB,,,,


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The LED's are sweet. I actually get excited when I install them. The brilliant white light is terrific.


:thumbsup: things are amazingly bright.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> This thread sounds like spam hmm





BBQ said:


> Sure does.


Yep..and he's a liar....:jester:



electricalwiz said:


> was the retro kit $99 installed or $99 in material?
> How do you figure ROI is 22 months?
> Who makes those LED ?





Runion Energy said:


> Total for kit was $99


Check this link.....https://runionenergy.com/magento/index.php/led-2x2-fluorescent-day-light-5000k-retro-fit-kit.html

Reg price $239.95, "Special" Price $169.95...........both a far cry from $99.00 :whistling2:

His other link for the Bright white fluorescent kits bounce to an LED Floodlight....his site needs some work too.

Oh, and what is "UL Certified" supposed to mean? Last time I looked things can be UL Listed or UL Recognized.....


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

In the event of failure, be sure to dismantle the fixtures, ship them to us, along with UPS account number where we can bill you for the shipment of replacement units.

Such is a caveat in low quality warranty. 

53W 4800W lumen isn't really that amazing.


----------

